# Gas smoker,



## ib-me (Mar 27, 2016)

[h2]SMOKING DIFFERANT MEATS AT SAME TIME...[/h2][h2]Hi;  Any ideas?[/h2][h2]I want to smoke two meats for a single meal.  A boneless 4lb Lamb roast and whole chicken also 4lb.  (I know I'll probably need to open the door to put the other in after starting the first, thus losing some temp)[/h2][h2]My question is...   Approximately how much time per pound does each take so I can time completion.   (Chicken being more critical to have cooked fully I figure I'll put the thermometer in the chicken, I  only have one thermometer.)[/h2]


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2016)

Both are probably only going to take about 2 hours each at 225-250.

Make sure you don't put the chicken over the lamb. Don't want raw chicken juice dripping on the lamb.

Al


----------

